# Question regarding citalopram 20 mg or 40mg ?



## moss12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am in need of your advice started taking citalopram this year march sometimes around there for social anxiety been so far a positive roller coaster ride, but its not 100% effective shall I up the dose to 40 mg ?. I am taking fish oil pills as well with the citalopram will this have any ill effect on me with the citalpram ? OK another one question I want to make is this I always take the citalopram medication at 9:00am exactly, so does this mean I have to take every day exactly at 9:00 am ? I have notice a slight difference in my anxiety when I take it after 9 shall we say 9:15 anxiety comes in little force can be managed but is an annoyance


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

it seems the dose range is 10 to 60 so yes I would up it to 40 in the hope it will help more, any AD that works will help a lot for SA

take it as 1 or 2 doses anytime, I dont think fish oil would make any difference but you could ask a pharmacist


----------



## moss12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks arth77 for your prompt reply :thanks
anyone want to add their input ? remember lot of people lurk through these posts and will benefit all please have your say don't be shy :b


----------



## moss12 (Jun 30, 2009)

I urge you guys to take citalopram its works great for me and also follow through CBT Dr. Thomas A Richard to have a big effect please brother and sister we can get through this don't worry


----------



## johnboy (Jan 27, 2010)

*re ur post*

I know you said march but i am posting this so others with the same problem can read it..firstly if 20mg is making a slight difference then uping ur dosage to 40 mg would be recomended but only if 20 mg does make a difference.however as anxitey disorders are usually treated with a low dosage of an ssri i wouldent recomend uping ur dosage but switching to different medication.fish oil i doubt it would make any difference but that depends on the ingredients.it does not make a difference if you miss ur time by 15 mins..i leave hours in between mine.however if you are on a strong dosage and your body is addicted then your body will let you know it is missing it so i would recomend taking it a regular time.one thing everybody on antidepressants should do is not to make too many habits with the medication such as convincing yourself you feel better soon after taking it.constantly thinking about it(i often forget to take mine),using it as a crutch because this sort of behaviour is a one way ticket to becoming phsycoligicaly dependant on it and it will make it much harder to stop the medication because habits are very hard to break..phsycoligical addiction in my experience is much worse than physcial addiction.
I hope this helps someone and dont rely on doctors too much a lot of them know nothing about depression.do as much reserch as you can so you educate yourself about your condition and can say no to doctors when you feel uncomfortable about the way they are treating you.allways get a second opinion.


----------

